
If the Supreme Court Lets the Electoral College Vote at Will, Will Chaos Ensue? - laurex
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/if-the-supreme-court-lets-the-electoral-college-vote-however-it-wants-will-chaos-ensue/
======
salawat
Depends:

Were you previously relying on being able to leverage organizational and
institutional force in order to cram through the will of a mob through a hole
designed by the Framer's to be filled with quiet contemplation and good sense
decision making by sensible people accountable to no one?

If so. Yes.

We're you hoping that the country would embrace a fundamental check built into
the system to negate the ills of voting blocs and rationalism that has been
the downfall of other republics/democracies?

Then no. Not really.

Psychopaths being called out by reasonable people and faithless electing is a
feature; not a bug.

Though I"m willing to bet that the process of selecting electors is going to
get _very_ interesting.

